# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Сервисы расшифровки файлов часто вступают в сговор с вымогателями

## olejah

Аналитики компании Check Point предупреждают о схемах, по которым могут работать консультанты, обещающие вернуть пострадавшим зашифрованные программой-вымогателем файлы. По словам исследователей, многие из этих специалистов могут вступать в сделку с автором шифровальщика, выступая потом в качестве посредника.

Вопрос популярности и распространения такой схемы взаимодействия будет напрямую зависеть от желания киберпреступников работать с посредниками, считают специалисты.

Эксперты Check Point выяснили, что зачастую, когда та или иная компания обращается к ИТ-консультантам за расшифровкой своих файлов, эти консультанты сами могут связываться с киберпреступниками. Таким образом, жертва оказывается вовлечена в мошенническую схему.

В Check Point рассказали про работу компании Dr. Shifro, которая якобы предоставляет пользователям возможность расшифровать файлы, так как имеет в наличии «уникальный алгоритм по восстановлению данных». Сервис компании был создан во время всплеска эпидемии шифровальщиков.

По словам Check Point, которые передает «Ъ», на деле все было куда проще — представители Dr. Shifro заключили сделку с авторами программ-вымогателей. В итоге злоумышленник получает $1,3 тыс., а посредник $1 тыс.

Специалисты в области безопасности уверены — это довольно распространенная схема.

«Если ведущие компании по информационной безопасности заявляют, что расшифровка невозможна без ключей, которые есть только у злоумышленников, то компании, которые предлагают расшифровать файлы, являются мошенниками либо аффилированы с преступными группами», — высказал свое мнение эксперт «Лаборатории Касперского» Антон Иванов.

https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2018-12-04-1447/28218

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

